# Starbucks Barista vs Ascaso Arc (or pablo)



## madge808 (Feb 26, 2010)

ok my first post was a bit lengthy and general so i'm just after some straight up advise on these two. i'm buying a machine as a present so i've decided i want something new with some kind of warranty. my absolute top budget is £250 and so i've narrowed it down a bit. at first i was almost set on a delonghi Eco310 which seems pretty good value but i thought i'd splash out a bit more - so starbucks is coming in at £225, Arc £249, and Pablo £199.

Am i right in thinking the Starbucks barrista is basically a saeco aroma with a different shell? these machines have really good reviews esp on the american sites. does anyone have any experience with either these or the Ascaso machines? any top tips or words of wisdom would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I tried a Delonghi EC750 but took it straight back to Argos since it just wasn't up to the job.

So, do you buy the top of a popular make, or the bottom of a dedicated manufacturer?

I did look at the Starbucks for the same reason as you but went for a 2nd hand Gaggia instead. As this is for a present then perhaps following me is not the best idea.

Are they big coffee drinkers?

Do you think the will get bitten by the coffee bug?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Pablo, Arc then Saeco would be my preference in this list.


----------



## madge808 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for your replies. I am tempted by the Pablo and pretty sure i'll go for that. Although i've just seen a demo of the francis francis x7 on youtube and it seems to make a pretty good shot! I've phoned up the Selfridges in Manchester and they stock both machines, they said they'd demo them for me in store so i'll post a little review as it's so hard to find info esp on Ascaso! Glenn - do you have any experience with a Pablo? I would also like to try a NP basket on this but the only ones i can find are in America, do you know of any good stockists over here? I've tried happy donkey with no luck there.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

What do you mean by NP basket?

Naked Portafilter or Non-Pressurised?

I have seen the Pablo in action in a store demonstration and for the price was impressed with its capabilities


----------

